# الصليب بجانب فانوس رمضان _بروض الفرج



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

طريقة جديدة لمحاربة الفتنة الطائفية ​

كتبت مى عبد الهادى   
تقليد جديد ابتدعه أهالى منطقة "روض الفرج" بالقاهرة هذا العام لاستقبال شهر رمضان المقبل، تمثل فى تعليق صلبان خشبية وبلاستيكية إلى جانب فوانيس رمضان على مداخل الشوارع وأبواب العمارات و "البلكونات".

أهالى "روض الفرج" أكدوا أنهم يريدون إيصال رسالة مفادها أن الوحدة الوطنية أقوى من أى دعوة فتنة، وأن المصريين لم يعرفوا الحديث عن الطائفية والتفرقة بين المصريين، وأن كل ما تدعيه جهات خارجية أو داخلية عن تعصب الشعب المصرى دينيا لا وجود له على أرض الواقع.

مسيحيو روض الفرج رحبوا بتلك الخطوة واعتبروها دليلا على التآلف، فقرروا الرد بتعليق فوانيس رمضان على أبواب منازلهم، كما أنهم ينوون المشاركة فى إفطار رمضان الجماعى الذى يقام كل عام لفقراء المنطقة.



تاريخ نشر الخبر : 14/08/2009

وعجبى


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الخبر
ربنا يهدي الجميع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

> أهالى "روض الفرج" أكدوا أنهم يريدون إيصال رسالة مفادها أن الوحدة الوطنية أقوى من أى دعوة فتنة، وأن المصريين لم يعرفوا الحديث عن الطائفية والتفرقة بين المصريين، وأن كل ما تدعيه جهات خارجية أو داخلية عن تعصب الشعب المصرى دينيا لا وجود له على أرض الواقع.


 
خطوه جميله بالفعل 
بس ياريت مايكنش بمجرد انهم يعلقوا صليب فقط 
تمنى ان نرى المحبه والود دائما 
ميررررسى على الخبر الغريب 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الخبر*
> *ربنا يهدي الجميع*


*ديما على الرحب اخى العزيز*
*امين يهدى نفوس كل البشر*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> خطوه جميله بالفعل
> بس ياريت مايكنش بمجرد انهم يعلقوا صليب فقط
> تمنى ان نرى المحبه والود دائما
> ميررررسى على الخبر الغريب
> ...


*هو من جهتنا خطوة حلوة لان بطبعنا السلام وبنحب الخير*
*لكن الله اعلم بنفوسهم هما *
*وشو اللى مستخبى ورا ها الخطوة*
*ولا شو بيقصدو حتى*
*ربنا يستر ويحافظ على كل اولادة*
*برغم ان فى ناس كويسة اكتير منهم *
*الا ان افعالهم الكتيرة اللى بتحصل ماتطمنش*
*كلة للخير*
*وربنا موجود*​


----------



## sara A (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ياريت دى تكون مشاعرهم بجد*
*مش مجرد شكليات*

*ميرسى يا جوجو على الخبر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 أغسطس 2009)

*نتمني فعلا ان تكون وحدة وطنية نابعة من داخل هؤلاء الغوغاء

لأنها شعارات رنانة ولكن ما في القلوب عكس ذلك

ربنا يرحم شعبه وشكرا علي الخبر 
*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

sara a قال:


> *ياريت دى تكون مشاعرهم بجد*
> *مش مجرد شكليات*
> 
> *ميرسى يا جوجو على الخبر*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*اتمنى هيك يارب*
*شكرا لوجودك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *نتمني فعلا ان تكون وحدة وطنية نابعة من داخل هؤلاء الغوغاء*​
> 
> *لأنها شعارات رنانة ولكن ما في القلوب عكس ذلك*​
> *ربنا يرحم شعبه وشكرا علي الخبر *​


*ربنا موجود*
*واتمنى فعلا يكونو صادقين بمشاعرهم نحونا*
*ربنا يملا قلوبهم بالخير*
*شكرا لتواجدك اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## حبيب الانبا ونس (15 أغسطس 2009)

نتمنى ان تكون هذة الفكرة عن محبة بينهم وربنا يبارك دايما


----------



## maged18 (15 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> طريقة جديدة لمحاربة الفتنة الطائفية ​
> 
> كتبت مى عبد الهادى
> تقليد جديد ابتدعه أهالى منطقة "روض الفرج" بالقاهرة هذا العام لاستقبال شهر رمضان المقبل، تمثل فى تعليق صلبان خشبية وبلاستيكية إلى جانب فوانيس رمضان على مداخل الشوارع وأبواب العمارات و "البلكونات".
> ...




سلام ونعمة علي الجميع 
زي ما انتم انتم كاتبتم في ردكم انه شي جميل وياريت يكونوا في محبة موجودة حقيقية في قلبهم انا كنت ساكن في حي شبرا وحي شبرا مشهور جدا بالفئة المسيحية ويوجد بها اكثر من كنيسة حتي انا كنت محتار اذهب الي اي كنيسة لانهم كل كنيسة قريبة من بعضها البعض لكن
لو ذهبنا الي اي منطقة ثانية سنلاقي غير هذا وهذا يفسر ما الذي يحدث في صعيد مصر من المعروف ان صعيد مصر به فئات مسيحية كثيرة من ارثوذكسية وانجلية وكاثولكية لكن عشان يهجروا هذه الفئات المسيحية الكثيرة يتم اضطهادهم ويستغلون الشيوخ فكر الانسان الصعيدي الذي يكون في قرية صغيرة ويتم شحنه بالكلام لكن في المدينة اعتقد الوضع يختلف واتمني ان يكون في القطر المصري هذا الوعي مثل هذا الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2009)

*المهم تكون المحبه في القلب 
مش يكون شعارات وكلام وبس

وربنا يهدي الجميع 

شكرا ياحبي علي الخبر​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا بقول ربنا يستر 
بكره يطلع دكتور من بتوع الازهر ويكفر اللى علقو فانوس رمضان جنب الصليب
ومش بعيد يصلبو النصارى اللى عملو كده على الصلبان دى
يارب ارحم شعبك
+++


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

حبيب الانبا ونس قال:


> نتمنى ان تكون هذة الفكرة عن محبة بينهم وربنا يبارك دايما


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا للمشاركة اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

maged18 قال:


> سلام ونعمة علي الجميع
> زي ما انتم انتم كاتبتم في ردكم انه شي جميل وياريت يكونوا في محبة موجودة حقيقية في قلبهم انا كنت ساكن في حي شبرا وحي شبرا مشهور جدا بالفئة المسيحية ويوجد بها اكثر من كنيسة حتي انا كنت محتار اذهب الي اي كنيسة لانهم كل كنيسة قريبة من بعضها البعض لكن
> لو ذهبنا الي اي منطقة ثانية سنلاقي غير هذا وهذا يفسر ما الذي يحدث في صعيد مصر من المعروف ان صعيد مصر به فئات مسيحية كثيرة من ارثوذكسية وانجلية وكاثولكية لكن عشان يهجروا هذه الفئات المسيحية الكثيرة يتم اضطهادهم ويستغلون الشيوخ فكر الانسان الصعيدي الذي يكون في قرية صغيرة ويتم شحنه بالكلام لكن في المدينة اعتقد الوضع يختلف واتمني ان يكون في القطر المصري هذا الوعي مثل هذا الخبر


*شكرا للمشاركة اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *المهم تكون المحبه في القلب ​*
> 
> *مش يكون شعارات وكلام وبس*​
> *وربنا يهدي الجميع *​
> ...


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا لمرورك حبيبى مايكل*
*ربنا معاك ويقويك*
**​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

samir_yd قال:


> انا بقول ربنا يستر
> بكره يطلع دكتور من بتوع الازهر ويكفر اللى علقو فانوس رمضان جنب الصليب
> ومش بعيد يصلبو النصارى اللى عملو كده على الصلبان دى
> يارب ارحم شعبك
> +++


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (15 أغسطس 2009)

نتمنى ان تكون فكرة نابعة من القلب 
وليست شكليات خارجية ومظاهر 
مرسى على الخبر الرب يباركك ​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*اتمنى هيك *
*ربنا موجود ويكل للخير  يارب*
*شكرا لمشاركتك اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2009)

يا جوجو دى شعارات و كلام فى الهوا 
دول بيترعبوا و يركبهم حاجات لما بيشفونا معلقين صليب على صدرنا او فى ايدينا امال ايه الموضوع لما يبقى الصليب كدة عينى عينك فى الشارع !!!!!!!!!!
نتمنى طبعا تكون دى حاجة نابعة من القلب و نصلى للوحدة و اشراق نور المسيح فى مصر


----------



## ماريتا (15 أغسطس 2009)

_*موضوع جميل جدا*_
_*واكيد كلنا نتمنى الود والمحبة بين الناس*_
_*ربنا يديم المحبة*_
_*ميرسى اوى اوى *_
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2009)

_*الرب يسوع + وأم النور معاكم = صلوا لى*_

_موضوع مميز جداا الرب يباركك​_


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _*الرب يسوع + وأم النور معاكم = صلوا لى*_
> 
> 
> _موضوع مميز جداا الرب يباركك​_


*ربنا معاك ديما يا حبيبى ويبارك كل امورك*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _*موضوع جميل جدا*_​
> 
> _*واكيد كلنا نتمنى الود والمحبة بين الناس*_
> _*ربنا يديم المحبة*_
> ...


*اكيد كلنا بنتمنى هيك*
*شكرا الك ولمشاركتك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> يا جوجو دى شعارات و كلام فى الهوا
> دول بيترعبوا و يركبهم حاجات لما بيشفونا معلقين صليب على صدرنا او فى ايدينا امال ايه الموضوع لما يبقى الصليب كدة عينى عينك فى الشارع !!!!!!!!!!
> نتمنى طبعا تكون دى حاجة نابعة من القلب و نصلى للوحدة و اشراق نور المسيح فى مصر


*بصراحة هى نقطة محيرة فعلا *
*كويس انك حاكيتيها ولفتى نظرنا ليها*
*بس المشكلة الاكبر اننا فاهمين وعارفين كدة كويس*
*بس انا بقول انها سياسة داخلية فى منطقة شعبية اغلبها مسيحين *
*منشان مؤتمر الريس اللى بواشنطن *
*دة حتى البابا شنودة ارسل السكرتير الخاص مندوبا هناك لمنع اى تظاهر ضد الريس*
*ربنا يرحمنا بجد*
*انا لما يسمع او بعرف هيك بحس انى مخنوق وبيصعب عليا نفسى*
*بس اللى ديما بيطمن قلبى وعود الله الامينة*
*"فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم"*
*"ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر"*
*وغيرها من وعود امينة من رب المجد*
*يبقى العالم كلة ورا دهرنا بقى ولا يهمنا بشئ*
*اسف طولت لكنى استمتعت اكتير بالمشاركة دى*
*شكرا الك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Coptic Mena (16 أغسطس 2009)

*الناس بتقول الخبر غريب وعندهم حق فى كدة دلوقتى لما نشوف

 صليب جنب فانوس رمضان نقول خبر غريب لما نشوف اب كاهن بيقبل

 شيخ من قلبة نقول حاجة غريبة دة اكيد بس علشان الواحدة الوطني

 ودة من ورا قلبة 

اولا شكرا على الخبر الرائع دة ثانيا يارب تجعل مصر دايما فى امان وزى

 زمان فى الاربيعنات مكانش الواحد بيعرف المسلم من المسيحى غي

ر لما دة يخش الجامع ودة يخش الكنيسة بس حقيقى الايام دى

 معرفش لية بقت فية حتة المسلم والمسيحى والكلام دة مش الايام

 دى بس دى نار كانت تحت الرماد من ايام السادات دى الحية اللى

Coptiv4ever

 وضعها السادات فى مصر قبل لما يموت بجانب الاخوان والتشدد

 .....الخ الخ وبندفع ثمنها احنا معلش طولت عليك فى الرد 

*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

mena_hitman قال:


> *الناس بتقول الخبر غريب وعندهم حق فى كدة دلوقتى لما نشوف*​
> 
> *صليب جنب فانوس رمضان نقول خبر غريب لما نشوف اب كاهن بيقبل*​
> *شيخ من قلبة نقول حاجة غريبة دة اكيد بس علشان الوحدة الوطنية*​
> ...


[/quote]
*لالا ولا طولت ولا شيئ*
**
*نورت بمشاركتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههه تعبنا من الشعارات*

*ميرسى على الخبر ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

*يا واد يا مون*
*بتجيب من الاخر انت*
*نورت يا حبيبى*
**​


----------



## علاء حسن (18 أغسطس 2009)

adel coptic قال:


> *نتمني فعلا ان تكون وحدة وطنية نابعة من داخل هؤلاء الغوغاء
> 
> لأنها شعارات رنانة ولكن ما في القلوب عكس ذلك
> 
> ...


*انت بتقول ان احنا غوغاء 
ولم يسئ لك اى عضو مسلم على الاقل على صفحات هذا المنتدى!
فان كان هذا ما فعله المسلمون لاثبات المحبه
فماذا انت بفاعل يا من تقول ان المسيحيه دين المحبه!
طبعا هذا مع الاعتذار لبعض الاعضاء المحترمين

فعلا الخبر كويس لكنه غير جديد على مصر و المصريين

فا جيرانى المسيحيين فى شهر رمضان الماضى كانو معلقين فانوس رمضان عندهم فى البلكونه
ولكن مع الاسف لم يكفرهم عالم من الازهر 
ولكن مع الاسف الشديد زارهم قسيس من الكنسيه و قام بتكسير الفانوس امامى ونهر بشده ابنتهم البالغه 22 عام على هذا العمل المشين على حد قوله
اخى /او عزيزى
صاحب الاقتباس 
مثل هذه الردود تسئ المشاعر سوا على المسيحيه او المسلمين
وشكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع الجميل
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 أغسطس 2009)

علاء حسن قال:


> *انت بتقول ان احنا غوغاء
> ولم يسئ لك اى عضو مسلم على الاقل على صفحات هذا المنتدى!
> فان كان هذا ما فعله المسلمون لاثبات المحبه
> فماذا انت بفاعل يا من تقول ان المسيحيه دين المحبه!
> ...




اولا لا اصدق قصة الفانوس المزعومة تلك وهو اصلا لا يمت لنا بصلة

ثم انظر معي يا اخ علاء حسن الي ما حدث في السابق

من غوغائية اسلامية علي ارض قبطية

حين تجمعوا ليمنعوا الصلاة في كنيسة عين شمس الشرقية :ranting:

وحين تجمعوا ليعتدوا علي اهل قرية بمها واحداث العياط والكشح

 وغيروا وغيروا وغيروا  :121155~191:

وفي النهاية لا تري ان هذه غوغائية !!! :11azy:

ارحمنا يارب :love34:
​


----------



## علاء حسن (18 أغسطس 2009)

adel coptic قال:


> اولا لا اصدق قصة الفانوس المزعومة تلك وهو اصلا لا يمت لنا بصلة
> 
> ثم انظر معي يا اخ علاء حسن الي ما حدث في السابق
> 
> ...


 

*اولا اخى العزيز
احب ان اوضح لك اننى نشأت وسط اسر مسيحيه 
ايضا نشأت على اننا كلنا اسره واحده
ثانيا بالنسبه ل عين شمس
اقول لك ان فيه قله متعصبه و ايضا عندكم نفس الشئ
ولكن ما هو رايك فى التعنت الغربى للمسلمين
وفى فرنسا مثلا بالنسبه للحجاب / فين بقى الحريه الشخصيه عندهم !
انا مش بكذب على موضوع الفانوس ولكن هذا ما حدث
وياريت كان على رابط علشان اثبت لك
ولكن رجاءا رجاءا هات لى اساءه لك انت شخصيا من جار او زميل فى العمل مثلا وان كان فيه فهل التعاملات بتاعتكم مع المسلمين اللى بنشوفها عامتا بكل ود فى الحياه العامه 
هل هذا نفاق 
انا لم اشاهد كره للمسلمين مثلما وجدت هنا فى المنتدى
ولا ادارى عليه ان ردود بعض الاعضاء جعلتنى اعيد النظر فى تعاملات المحيطين بنا من مسيحيين 
بس الواحد بيقول ماشافش منهم حاجه وحشه
ام ان ما نشاهده فى هذا المنتدى هو ما يدمرونه فى داخلهم بالنسبه لنا
صدقنى سيدى الفاضل مثل هذه الردود البسيطه ايضا ممكن تعمل فتنه طائفيه الله اعلم من المستفيد منها

مسيحيين غوغاء  





































عفوا انا مش زيك
انا بس باشوفك هاتغير على دينك ذى اى حد ولا لاء




وانت طبعا حر فى طريقه ردودك ولك ان تتخير ايهما افضل
انا تتعامل بمثل ان تحب ان تعاملك الناس ام ماذا
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 أغسطس 2009)

علاء حسن قال:


> *اولا اخى العزيز*
> * احب ان اوضح لك اننى نشأت وسط اسر مسيحيه *
> * ايضا نشأت على اننا كلنا اسره واحده*
> * ثانيا بالنسبه ل عين شمس*
> ...



:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ياريت متكونش مجرد اقوال
وياريت تكون بالافعال مش كلام

ميرسى ليك على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

علاء حسن قال:


> *وفى فرنسا مثلا بالنسبه للحجاب / فين بقى الحريه الشخصيه عندهم !*


*اخى العزيز *
*اولا بشكرك على مشاركتك وسطينا*
*احب فقط ان اوضح تلك النقطة*
*ها القانون وضع حماية للناس مهما كانت ديانتهم*
*فهو بند رئاسى يطبق على القانون*
*وينص على منع ارتداء الحجاب بالنسبة للمسلم*
*ومنع ارتداء الصليب بالنسبة للمسيحى*
*ومنع ارتداء القبعة اللى هى تقريبا رمزا لليهودية على ما اعتقد*
*القانون وضع لحماية  تلك الاشخاص من القتل او الجرائم او او*
*وهو عام على الكل وليس على المسلمين بس*
*اردت ان اوضح*
*وياريتك تكون عرفت هيك*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياريت متكونش مجرد اقوال​*
> 
> _*وياريت تكون بالافعال مش كلام*_​
> _*ميرسى ليك على الخبر*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


*كلنا نتمنى هيك *
*وبكفى الاعلام المصرى ظالمنا بكل شيء*
*حتى ابسط حقوقنا انهم يوصلو الحقيقة صحيحة مو بتحصل*
*يعنى بجد كفايا اشعارات*
*انا لحدا هلا حاسس انة خبر ملفق لا اكثر*
*وربنا يستر بقى على النوايا الحسنة*
*ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة*
*وشكرا لمرورك*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 أغسطس 2009)

_مش بشوف غير كلام وبس_​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي يا جوجو على الخبر 
بس التمويه كتير حلو لانه على الواقع ما منشوق شي من اللي حكيوه !!​*


----------



## maged18 (20 أغسطس 2009)

علاء حسن قال:


> *انت بتقول ان احنا غوغاء
> ولم يسئ لك اى عضو مسلم على الاقل على صفحات هذا المنتدى!
> فان كان هذا ما فعله المسلمون لاثبات المحبه
> فماذا انت بفاعل يا من تقول ان المسيحيه دين المحبه!
> ...



بص يا اخي علاء حسن اولا لو كان في محبة لمسلمين للمسيحين محبة حقيقية اولا ليه كل هذا الاضطهاد الموجه الينا في بناء الكنائس في خطف البنات واغتصبهم واسلامتهم طب هقولك موقف بسيط حصل معايا كنت جايب شاشة من ميدان الجيزة وركبت تاكسي ورايح شبرا مصر سائق التاكسي باين انه مسلم من لاحيته اول سؤال ساله انت مسيحي ولا مسلم هتفرق في ايه اني مسيحي ولا مسلم السؤال ده في كل مكان في الشغل في المدرسة في النادي في الاستاد في الحمامات العمومية في الشارع في المواصلات اي مسيحي بيتعرض له في اليوم الواحد اكتر من مليون مرة قولي كده ليه المسلم بالذات بيسال اللي بيتعامل معه انه مسيحي ولا مسلم زيه ايه الفائدة تعرف يسالوا امتي لو في ضرورة لذلك مثل سؤال في الدين لكن يكون السؤال بيتسال علي طول ليس له اي ضرورة فالمحبة مش بالكلام بالفعل لما تطبقه المحبة فعلية ساعتها ها نقول ان الاسلام فيه محبة عاوزك تقرا هنا في قسم الاخبار كم خبر عن اختفاء او خطف قاصر او اعتداءات علي مسيحين كل ذنبهم انهم عاوزين يبنوا كنيسة متقوليش دي حاجات فردية الموضوع ده مش فردي الفردي لما يكون حدث واحد وحيد لكن دي احداث 
اما بالنسبة انك بتقول ان في جيرانك كانوا معلقين فانوس في رمضان اللي فات وابونا كسره لان في عندنا ايه بتقول [q-bible]و اما من جهتي فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي و انا للعالم[/q-bible] موجوده في رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل غلاطية الاصحاح السادس اية 14 هو ممكن يكون اسلوب اب الكاهن زاد شوية بس لانه ده من وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس غلط وعشان كده بتلاقينا بنلبس صلبان لان الصليب هو سلاحنا ضد الشيطان


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا للمشاركة اخوتى الاحباب*
*ربنا يعوض تعبكم*
*ويبارك خدمتكم*​


----------

